# Canals



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

So there's some big fish in the canals by my house, any chance of getting them to bite? What would they most likely be?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Where are you located? That might clue us in on what species and how to target


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

More info., fresh, salt, brackish?


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry, guess that would help. Gulf breeze, on the sound side, near oriole beach


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

So many questions.
How big, shape, color, markings, schools or loose groups, tailing in shallows?
Specks, Reds, Sheeps... Manatees?

Fly line a live shrimp in their face and hold on tight.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do they school up tight? If so, maybe mullet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Not really 2 or 3 here and there, spread out in the canals


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

They're silver, bullet shaped, I assume they are speckled trout


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I predict that boat traffic is going to considerably increase in your canal in the very near future. If they are as thick as you say, almost everyone will be able to limit out.

Oh well, maybe it will take some of the pressure off a few other spots.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Went out today and had a go at them, found a big red fish, and figured out the silver fish were indeed specks, they were all jumping like crazy but wouldn't bite anything.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Keep after them and keep trying different lures


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fielro said:


> Keep after them and keep trying different lures


Lmao


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MR 17 (mirrorlure) suspending twitchbait will get you specs and reds. If you get a spec get it off the hook fast and recast. Market shrimp will get you black drum if you can keep the croaker, pin fish and crabs away. What you see jumping is most likely mullet. Certain times of the year I have seen schools of thousands in my canal and I am on the bay side. Mullet are in the canals year round. Turn the short ones (Specs and Reds) back to grow. Enjoy!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Time to go light.
4-6# mono, tied double uni to 6# floro leader with either a #4 or #2 kahle or bait hook. Or just tie your hook straight to some 6# clear mono.
You can fly line it or put it under a cork.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Time to go light.
> 4-6# mono, tied double uni to 6# floro leader with either a #4 or #2 kahle or bait hook. Or just tie your hook straight to some 6# clear mono.
> You can fly line it or put it under a cork.


Can you explain what you mean by "fly line" it?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't heard of specks jumping around?!? Unless it was hooked on the end of my line.... Lol. Still sounds like mullet to me.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Can you explain what you mean by "fly line" it?


Sorry, West Coast slang for no weight/swivel, just line, hook and bait.
Toss it out and let it drift, let the bait swim as naturally as possible.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Specks do not jump...sounds like mullet. Cast net them if you want to catch them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ChileRelleno said:


> Sorry, West Coast slang for no weight/swivel, just line, hook and bait.
> Toss it out and let it drift, let the bait swim as naturally as possible.


 We call that free-lining around here.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry, should have clarified. The fish jumping were mullets for sure, the fish I was trying to catch were specks. They were just hanging out.


----------

